# Twin vee boat owners?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Any other Twin Vee boat owners on board? I have a 26' Weekender. Great boat! 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife and I bought an Awesome 22 last year, we really like it, although sometimes it would convenient if it had a porta potty onboard!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I ain't got a twin V, I got a Shoal Cat...Next weekend she may even put her paws in the water fer the 1st time in years!!!!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

2002 22ft Awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

We have four 26' and a 36' and they are great!

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We have four 26' and a 36' and they are great!
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> ...


Wow! I had no idea they made a 36!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

22 foot with 150 Suzi. Love it


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Wow! I had no idea they made a 36!




its basically a barge. theyre huge.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooney, do you have a single on your 22?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone else have a problem with water coming in the scuppers? Any solutions to this problem? That's about the only thing I don't like about the boat. Sea-r-cy


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the same problem, nothing really you can do about it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a single. Can't find the pitch on the prop. It's a 4 blade stainless.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you scuppers just have the flap? would those with the little ball that close when the water tries to get in and open up to let water out work?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The flap type. I'm going to buy new ones, maybe that will help a bit. Very poor design. The floor needs to be 3-4" higher. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

A buddy with a 19' TV Baycat had a sump glassed in, and installed a 1500GPM pump. He plugged the scuppers with rubber plugs (from the inside for quick removal if needed). Works great. Elton (across from Marine Max) did the glass work. Looks really slick...even has a removable grate over the pump, flush with the floor.


----------



## jpsully (Apr 21, 2009)

I loved my TwinVee Boat while I had her. Lots of great memories.

I had considered putting one of those valves on the scoop you are mentioning that only allows water to flow one way. You can get them at any hardware store. But I never got around to it.


----------



## jpsully (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually I thought you were refering to the bilge lines. 

The little drain scoops probably just need to be replaced with new flaps or new covers. 

Glad to hear you are enjoying the boat besides that.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

jpsully said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying the boat besides that.


You can come visit her anytime.:yes: Still runs great. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great running boat. Dove of the boat for a couple of years with the previous owner. Try replacing the rubber flappers, that should help.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Since my original post, I bought new scuppers. They worked fine for the first trip, then they wanted to stay in the "open" position. I'm going to try some sort of light duty spring to help keep them closed. Sea-r-cy


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I keep plugs in from the inside, then just pull the plugs when I run if I need to get the water out. Love my twin fee but have the same issue with my scuppers. I have the ones with ping pong balls.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Any of you guys have water-logged sponsons? I dont own one, just going what the www says...


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a scupper solution for you.


----------

